# Help: Configuration of PPPOE mpd5



## ukengr (Aug 30, 2012)

Assalam o Alaikum!

I have installed mpd5
net/mpd5 *make install clean*

But now I want configure my VBOX for pppoe server. My VBOX ip is 192.168.1.6. I am unable to understand how to configure and test it?

Is it necessary to configure pppoe_client and pppoe_server to be configured for testing purpose? or just pppoe server is enough?

Please help


----------



## SirDice (Aug 30, 2012)

What exactly do you intend to do with PPPoE?


----------



## ukengr (Aug 30, 2012)

SirDice, just I want to configure PPPoE with mpd5 and want to test connection. Please let me know simple way to do it. Thanks!

I have installed FreeBSD and mpd5 on vbox having IP 192.168.1.3. All other PCs are fedora 14. Please help. What should I do ahead?


----------



## ukengr (Aug 30, 2012)

Also, all PCs are on same network 192.168.1.0


----------



## SirDice (Aug 30, 2012)

ukengr said:
			
		

> SirDice, just I want to configure PPPoE with mpd5 and want to test connection. Please let me know simple way to do it.


Yes, I got that, but as a client or as a server? I.e. is it making the connection or receiving one?


----------



## ukengr (Aug 30, 2012)

SirDice, I am assigned this task

"You require to test PPoE client mode in mpd5.  It may require a server or some PPPoE server software for test"

I think i have to configure mpd5 as a client, but for test further I have to install mpd5 pppoe server on other PC?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes, that would require both. Set up the server first, then try the client.

This looks like it has some hints on how to set up the server (skip the kernel configuration and firewall bit for now).
http://www.freebsdonline.com/content/view/526/506/

The client is covered in the handbook: 28.5 Using PPP over Ethernet (PPPoE)


----------



## ukengr (Aug 30, 2012)

SirDice, In that link what is meant by following line? Also I have only one interface active right now in VBOX, In my case what should I replace it for? 

```
default:
 log auth iface

 load s0
 load s1
 load s2
 load s3

s0:
 new -i ng0 s0 ppplink0
 load generic

s1:
 new -i ng1 s1 ppplink1
 load generic

s2:
 new -i ng2 s2 ppplink2
 load generic

s3:
 new -i ng3 s3 ppplink3
 load generic
```
Also I don't have these file mpd.links, bandwidth.conf file. Should I make these in /usr/local/etc/mpd5/?


----------



## ukengr (Aug 30, 2012)

SirDice, I am on beginner level. these are complex notes for me. Here is my config file mpd.conf and what changes I made

```
startup:
        # configure mpd users
        set user admin PASSWD admin
        # configure the console
        set console self 127.0.0.1 5005
        set console open
        # configure the web server
        set web self 0.0.0.0 5006
        set web open

default:
load pptp_server


pppoe_server:
        create bundle template B
# Set IP addresses. Peer address will be later replaced by RADIUS.
        set ipcp ranges 192.168.1.3/32 192.168.1.0/24
# [B]Please Note I considered 192.168.1.3/32 is my VBOX mpd5's server IP where I am currently stand. and 192.168.1.0/24 defines my network (including all hosts range in this network)[/B]
# Create link template with common info
        create link template common pppoe
# Enable multilink protocol
        set link enable multilink
# Set bundle template to use
        set link action bundle B
# Enable peer authentication
        set link disable chap pap eap
        set link enable pap
        load radius
        set pppoe service "superisp"

# Create templates for ifaces to listen using 'common' template and let them go
        create link template em0 common
[B]# Please note that em0 is my interface name[/B]        

set link max-children 1000
        set pppoe iface em0
        set link enable incoming

        create link template em0 common
        set link max-children 500
        set pppoe iface em0
        set link enable incoming
```
Is above configuration is correct for my server side? I have just worked on mpd.conf only.


----------



## ukengr (Sep 3, 2012)

SirDice, I have studied from your stated link now I have created these files mpd.link, addclient.sh, bandwidth.conf,pf.conf etc and configure mpd.conf accordingly. My gateway router IP is 192.168.1.1, my external IP is 192.168.1.93 and my internal IP is 10.0.0.1.

I didn't touch kernel and PF + HFSC portions.

Now what should I do next for testing PPPOE. Please help


----------



## SirDice (Sep 3, 2012)

You set up a server, you set up a client. Use the client to connect to the server. Then test the connection.


----------



## ukengr (Sep 5, 2012)

SirDice, I tried the following after configuring client and server:

From server
`# service mpd5 onestart`

From Client: 

```
telnet 10.0.0.1                      
connected to 10.0.0.1
Escape character is '^]'
trying SRA secure login:
user(root):ukengr
Password:
[SRA accepts you]
login: ukengr
password:
done
```
But log doesn't represent pppoe connection, means mpd5 doesn't make any effect

```
Sep  5 14:53:30 pppoe mpd: [] CONSOLE: root: exit
Sep  5 14:54:02 pppoe mpd: Multi-link PPP daemon for FreeBSD
Sep  5 14:54:02 pppoe mpd:
Sep  5 14:54:02 pppoe mpd: process 1683 started, version 5.5 (root@ZXDSL831II 13:08  1-Sep-2012)
Sep  5 14:54:08 pppoe mpd: Multi-link PPP daemon for FreeBSD
Sep  5 14:54:08 pppoe mpd:
Sep  5 14:54:08 pppoe mpd: process 1693 started, version 5.5 (root@ZXDSL831II 13:08  1-Sep-2012)
Sep  5 14:54:13 pppoe mpd: Multi-link PPP daemon for FreeBSD
Sep  5 14:54:13 pppoe mpd:
Sep  5 14:54:13 pppoe mpd: process 1704 started, version 5.5 (root@ZXDSL831II 13:08  1-Sep-2012)
```
Moreover the users created in mpd.secret are also not able to login from client to server

Please SirDice help me to resolve this issue.


----------



## pannonius (Mar 18, 2013)

> set ipcp ranges 192.168.1.3/32 192.168.1.0/24



Set ipcp ranges IP addresses *without* width!

[cmd=]set ipcp ranges 192.168.1.3 192.168.1.0[/cmd]


----------

